# Do any of you have recommendations to repair phone damage?



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I dropped my phone in the road and I didn't have my Case on it. So now it has a bunch of tiny little dents in it. Is there any way I can buff these out?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I think the best you can do is get a skin tight case and forget about it since it is glass based case (assuming you have the iphone4)


----------

